

An open letter to those about to commit EDI - clawrencewenham
http://sites.google.com/site/yacoset/Home/an-open-letter-to-all-those-about-to-commit-edi

======
edw519
One of the best rants ever! Now on my bulletin board. I thought I had seen it
all, but OP puts me to shame.

This is one of those rare pieces that could be titled, "Don't let any of these
things happen to you." Great education for anyone writing fulfillment systems.

And +1 for "If a man in Brazil is coughing then the remote file doesn't get
deleted."

